# Pretty in Pink



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Folks,

A couple days a go I heard some serious 'squeaking' going on in one of our palm trees. Yesterday the squeaking appeared much closer. 

I looked out where I feed the flock & saw a couple cuties chasing after their Mom *or* Dad. When they decided the chase was to no avail they stopped & I noticed the blue bar had a pink beak.  

The two they were chasing after was a checker & a black pij with one white feather. Interesting family. Perhaps the black pij was their 'uncle'.  

What's really cute though, is this little one's legs & feet match her beak.  

The picture is of the two siblings. I guess the one figured if he can't catch Mom or Dad he will chase after his sister.  

Cindy


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Aw, what a pretty little girl! (and a handsome little brother too!)... Adorable pic Cindy!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Very cute Cindy You have a knack for being at the right place at the right time with your camera handy. These youngins sure are sweet looking.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

How adorable! It's nice having a family so close, you'll get the chance to watch them as they grow. If they're around snap some more pics for us please


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*I've had a close feral fledgling encounter once.*

They're pretty cute.

I like blue bars, these two remind of some feral squabs I used to know back in Buffalo. NY.

Their names were Milhouse(male) and August(female)

The first time I saw them was when they were fledglings their parents Bert and Bonnie were pretty nice looking.

Bert was a checkered pattern feral

and Bonnie was a blue bar.

Milhouse ended up being a mix as far a feather colors go he was checker patterned like Bert but he also had stripes on his wings like Bonnie.

As far a personalities went Milhouse was kind of timid. August on the other had was friendly like Bert she even came bit the my window, I'm guessing Ber and Bonnie must have built their nest somewhere on the roof since that's where they were most of the day.

Bert was somewhat friendly he kept his distance but there were times when I would look at the window and he would just be looking in on me while I was watching T.V.! 

Bonnie was kind of quiet, I don't think she liked me like Bert, Milhouse and August did.

I'm also starting to think she didn't like August be near me(I NEVER touched her) but August would come somewhat close to the window and one time Bonnie came right up to her and kind of made her go back to the side of the roof where the nest was.

I kind of felt sorry for August, from what I've read pigeon parents are protective but Bonnie had a way of taking it to a somewhat critical level.

Eventually things changed August moved to the roof next door, I don't know where Milhouse went. It's been at least two years since I've seen them.

But I thought I'd tell you about my fledgling encounter.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,

What a couple of cuties. Just makes you want to pick them up and give them a nice hug, huh?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She looks so well turned out! Well caught, Cindy!

Cynthia


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Same as a ringneck's pink legs and beak!

Suz.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Another excellent picture, Cindy!!  

Calendar feral material? Uh, yeah, I THINK SO!!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Cindy great picture*

they are adorable...thanks for sharing...

Andi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh that is so adorable. It is my desk top background at work now...sorry Pete!


----------

